# Applebees



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Im bidding a Applebees restaruant. I did not measure the lots dimensions but it seems most Applebees lots are close to the same size. A small roadway surrounding the building with parking spaces located on either side of the roadway. Im just looking for an estimate on time to plow this lot. I was thinking just over an hr. to complete? Any help would be great.

J


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Need Pics!!!! (any light poles, curbs sidewalks, etc....)


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I was trying to figure out how to post a sat image....Any help? No shoveling or salt, No poles but the ouside parking areas are sandwiched between two islands.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The Applebees here would take me close to 2 hours to do. You have to do a bunch of backdragging.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

try using a per push method first, then a clean up; theres so much movement of cars and if you are located on highway; you'll constantly need to keep the entrances clear as larger plow trucks keep pushing in snow.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

If you know how to plow I would say under an hour


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Vaughn Schultz;605421 said:


> If you know how to plow I would say under an hour


yep , like 30 mins, plus a 15 min travel , i also charge a 1 hr min.

so basicly if it were my bid, id be around the same price as your hourly rate


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

no pics, no size, sure 1 hour sound about right for a lot I know nothing about


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Which applebee's cln


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

An Applebees resturaunt? NO SALT??
This sound really scary to me
Does this resturaunt serve liquor? Ours does and I would think they'd want to cover their butts.
Ya really need to give some dimensions for lot size b/f anyone can help ya.
And even then that help would be questionable considering everyone has different overhead and operating expenses.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Clapper is the expert on Applebees! He eats there every night! LOL


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

The ones around us were going for around 125 to 150 per push on starting depths. They just built a new one about 2 miles from me, too. I was thinking on bidding it, along with the Bob Evans just up the road from it.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

dfdsuperduty;605688 said:


> Which applebee's cln


In Valparaiso, just East of Rt. 2 south of 30 across from ZAO Island.

Im trying to get you guys some pics but seem to be having a hard time moving the pic from google maps. Any ideas? First thing out off the managers mouth was "I dont want salt, I know it has tripled in price this year. If I dont add salt then we are not responsible for accidents."

This is my favorite place to eat to!!!

J


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Sno4U;605703 said:


> An Applebees resturaunt? NO SALT??
> This sound really scary to me
> Does this resturaunt serve liquor? Ours does and I would think they'd want to cover their butts.
> Ya really need to give some dimensions for lot size b/f anyone can help ya.
> And even then that help would be questionable considering everyone has different overhead and operating expenses.


Im working on getting some pics.......I was just looking to see how long it would take to plow and not prices. I understand everyones overhead is different.

J


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

clncut;605747 said:


> Im working on getting some pics.......I was just looking to see how long it would take to plow and not prices. I understand everyones overhead is different.
> 
> J


Hey sorry Clncut, didn't mean to sound "cocky-arrogant", guess I'm just used to another board I participate on. The salt thing is good and bad. Good in that it releases U from any slip & fall liability considering the client takes no measures to prevent them, it would be on their shoulders. Bad in that salting services are another source of income on that plowing job.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

200 a push with walkways and no salt.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Mike S;605706 said:


> Clapper is the expert on Applebees! He eats there every night! LOL


mike if you didnt say it I was going to say ask clapper. that boy loves his applebees...


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Applebees got bought out by IHOP. I used to do some work for IHOP and they are very cheap,no salt they would take care of the walks i only did it one season becuase they would do anything to save a buck and it made me look bad. I acually had a manager come out and tell me not to plow because they were slow because it was bad out they wanted to wait till all the snow was done and then get plowed it didnt matter how much snow we had.Im sure the Apleebee managers have been through the same training


----------



## ALLABOUTSNOW (Sep 26, 2008)

Our Applebees lot is huge, double of others just over 2.5 acres.. Still need to measure and figure out square footage. See how many obsticales and shoveling. WOW no salt looks like a slip and fall year for them.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Sno4U;605703 said:


> An Applebees resturaunt? NO SALT??
> This sound really scary to me
> Does this resturaunt serve liquor? Ours does and I would think they'd want to cover their butts.
> Ya really need to give some dimensions for lot size b/f anyone can help ya.
> And even then that help would be questionable considering everyone has different overhead and operating expenses.


I just got an invite to bid one too. Store managers choose their vendors here. 1" trigger + all sidewalks... very different from what you describe.


----------



## Malakas82 (Feb 13, 2008)

i know where that applebees is in valpo across from zao island...ull have to deal with the monster plows on us30 pushing tons of snow onto the entrance..i would do 150 there...not a big lot but it should be easy to do


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Malakas82;609990 said:


> i know where that applebees is in valpo across from zao island...ull have to deal with the monster plows on us30 pushing tons of snow onto the entrance..i would do 150 there...not a big lot but it should be easy to do


Thanks for the replies. We are very close on our bid with your estimates. I agree, the entrance will be a PITA. Where are you located?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Just ask Clapper & Company about Applebees he lives there and knows all about the lots.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well yes I do  

Most Lots in Dist 3 are 48,564.8 Sq Ft

But in Dist 5 as you are there only 43,432.5 Sq Ft

Should take you about a hour, to plow with a 8ft plow.

Most Mangers like to swap gift cards for work.


----------



## platinumpimps (Oct 18, 2008)

All commercial lots, especially that have traffic going in and out should use salt. Some people are getting pretty ridiculous this year with that. Nobody wants to pay for salt this year if they don't have to. but they should have to. I would think.


"A good reputation is based on being the best, not the cheapest."


----------

